# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  التكييف في تنازع القوانين

## رسول

*التكييف في تنازع القوانين* * دراسة في قانون العلاقات الخاصة الدولية*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــم . م عبدالرسول كريم أبوصيبع                                                                                                                                                      كلية القانون / جامعة الكوفة
*المقدمة*        تتعدد نشاطات الإنسان ولاسيما في علاقاته مع غيره من بني البشر  ومن هذه العلاقات ما ينظمها القانون وهي العلاقات القانونية وفي أحيان كثيرة يكون القضاء هو الجهة التي تفصل في النزاعات الناشئة عن هذه العلاقات فإذا كانت العلاقة القانونية في عناصرها الثلاثة : الأشخاص ، المحل ، والمصدر هي وطنية بحتة أي تنتمي إلى الدولة التي يتبع لها القاضي فهذه العلاقة تخرج عن نطاق تنازع القوانين بل وعن قانون العلاقات الخاصة الدولية  وهي ليست موضوع بحثنا .

        أما إذا شاب أحد عناصر العلاقة القانونية عنصرٌ  أجنبي كأن ينتمي أحد أطرافها إلى دولة أجنبية مثل أن يكون البائع في عقد البيع أجنبياً فهنا يُتصور أن يتنازع حكم العلاقة القانونية أكثر من قانون تبعاً لإنتماء عناصر العلاقة لأكثر من دولة وهو ما يطلق عليه بــ ( تنازع القوانين ) والآلية المتبعة لحل هذا التنازع هي قواعد الإسناد في تشريع الدولة التي ينتمي إليها القاضي الذي ينظر النزاع .

         ولا يمكن الوصول  إلى تعيين قاعدة الإسناد ما لم يُسبغ على موضوع النزاع الوصف القانوني الصحيح وهو ما يسمى بعملية ( التكييف أو التصنيف ) ، التكييف هذا هو الذي سيكون موضوع دراستنا فنبحث في تعريفه وما يرد عليه ووفقاً لأي قانون يتم وذلك في مبحثين وخاتمة .

*المبحث الأول : تعريف التكييف ومحله*
        نعرض في هذا المبحث لتعريف التكييف وما يرد عليه وذلك في مطلبين .

*المطلب الأول : تعريف التكييف*
          التكييف هو تحديد الوصف القانوني ، وهو في تنازع القوانين يُقصد به : تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح لموضوع النزاع تمهيداً لإسناده لقانون معين (1).

         فلا يمكن تطبيق قواعد الإسناد في دولة القاضي المعروض أمامه النزاع ما لم يقم القاضي بعملية أولية  سابقة وهي تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح لموضوع النزاع وإرجاعه ( رده ) إلى إحدى النظم أو الطوائف القانونية التي حدد المشرع لكل منها قاعدة إسناد  تخصها ومثالها الأهلية ، الشروط الشكلية للعقد ، الشروط الموضوعية للعقد ، المسؤولية التقصيرية وهكذا .

       لذا فالتكييف عملية لازمة  لابد أن يقوم بها القاضي فيما يخص مختلف النزاعات مدنية أم جنائية  أم إدارية(2) لكنه هنا يقوم بتحديد الوصف القانوني ( التكييف ) لموضوع النزاع تمهيداً لتطبيق الحكم الموضوعي في القانون المدني أو الجنائي ومثاله فيما يخص العقد لابد من أن يكيف هذا العقد ما إذا كان عقد بيع أم إيجار ويطبق بعدها الأحكام الموضوعية التي تحكم عقد البيع مثلاً إذا إستنتج من خلال التكييف أنه عقد بيع (3).

          في  حين إن هدف التكييف في تنازع القوانين هو تحديد الوصف القانوني لموضوع النزاع الذي يخص علاقة قانونية مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي وذلك لأجل ردها إلى إحدى الطوائف القانونية  التي حدد المشرع في دولة القاضي لكل منها قاعدة إسناد ومن ثم تطبيق الأحكام الموضوعية في القانون المختص الذي أشارت إليه قاعدة الإسناد .

        وهذا – بالتحديد – ما أشار إليه التعريف الذي تقدم ذكره ، ومن المهم ملاحظة أن إيراد تعبير ( موضوع النزاع ) في التعريف كان مقصوداً لأن ما يرد عليه التكييف ( موضوع التكييف ) كان محلاً لخلاف فقهي وهو ما سوف نبحثه في المطلب الثاني .

*المطلب الثاني : موضوع التكييف*
            بحث موضوع التكييف يعد مسألة جوهرية في التكييف وقد كان مجالاً لجدل فقهي واسع ، وتوزعت الإتجاهات الفقهية فيه إلى إتجاهين رئيسين سنبحثهما في مطلبين ونخصص الثالث للرأي المختار .

أولاً : موضوع التكييف هو علاقة أو نظام قانوني

         ويذهب البعض (4) إلى أن ا لقاضي إنما يقوم بتكييف العلاقات القانونية ويردها إلى إحدى الفئات القانونية التي خصص لها مشرعه قاعدة إسناد ومثال العلاقات القانونية : الزواج ، الطلاق ، العقد ، الفعل الضار ، الوصية ، الأهلية وغيرها .

       فالقاضي يكيف العلاقات القانونية وليس الوقائع .

      ويذهب البعض الآخر (5) إلى أنه يجب أن يكون محل التكييف هو ( النظام القانوني ) الذي تدخل في نطاقه العلاقة القانونية .

         ومثال العلاقة القانونية ( العقد )، فلو أن عقداً أبرم في فرنسا من قبل إمرأة أمريكية متزوجة وذلك من دون إذن زوجها (( فإذا كيفنا العلاقة القانونية وحدها ( التعاقد بدون إذن ) لوجدنا أنها تتعلق بالأهلية ، والأهلية بحسب قاعدة تنازع القوانين الفرنسية تخضع لقانون الجنسية ، وقانون الجنسية وهو ( القانون الأمريكي . . ) يبيح هذا التعاقد ولا يحرمه . فإذا كيفنا هذه العلاقة بإعتبارها داخلة في نظام قانوني معين ، وهو مدى أهلية المرأة  المتزوجة ، لوجدنا أن الحل يختلف ، إذ يمكن القول بأن هذا النظام يرتكز على إعتبارات إجتماعية وعائلية تستهدف حماية أموال العائلة وتركيز إدارة الشؤون العائلية في الزوج وإحترام سلطانه فهي تتعلق إذن بالنظام العام ، ومن ثم يجب تطبيق أحكام القانون الفرنسي وهي لا تجيز للمرأة المتزوجة التعاقد بدون إذن زوجها )) (6).

ثانياً : موضوع التكييف هو الوقائع

          ويذهب هذا الرأي إلى أن محل التكييف هو الوقائع التي يشتمل عليـها النزاع المعروض أمام القاضي وهذا 
(( النزاع لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد وقائع طالما لم يتم إعطاؤه وصفاً قانونياً معيناً )) (7) وبهذا الوصف يتم رد هذه الوقائع إلى إحدى الفئات القانونية التي خصص المشرع لكل منها قاعدة إسناد تحدد القانون المختص بشأنها .

ثالثاً : الرأي المختار

        بعد عرض الإتجاهات السالفة في محل التكييف يمكن القول بأن تحديد معنى الواقعة القانونية يسهم في  التوصل إلى الحل الدقيق .

        فالواقعة القانونية هي الواقعة أو الفعل المادي الذي يرتب القانون عليه أثراً قانونياً مثل واقعة الإستيلاء على الأرض والأثر هو تملك هذه الأرض وواقعة الوفاة والأثر هو الميراث (8) .

        والواقعة القانونية بالمعنى العام تشمل العمل القانوني وهو إتجاه الإرادة لإحداث أثر قانوني ومثالها إتجاه إرادة البائع لنقل ملكية المبيع إلى المشتري وإستلام الثمن وإتجاه إرادة المشتري لقبض المبيع وتسليم الثمن (9) .

        لذل فكل ما يرتب عليه القانون أثراً قانونياً يعد واقعة قانونية سواء كان فعلاً مادياً أو عملاً قانونياً .

        فمحل التكييف في نطاق تنازع القوانين هو الوقائع التي يرتب قانون القاضي عليها أثراً قانونياً ومن ثم فهي تدخل في إحدى الطوائف أو الفئات القانونية التي خصص المشرع في دولة القاضي لكل منها قاعدة إسناد مثل الأهلية وشكل التصرف وغيرها فبعد قيام القاضي بعملية التكييف عليه أن يطبق قاعدة الإسناد ويحدد القانون المختص الذي يحكم هذه الوقائع .

         ففي قضية وصية الهولندي (10) بحث القاضي ( الفرنسي ) المعروض أمامه النزاع ليس واقعة الوصية بما هي واقعة يرتب القانون الفرنسي عليها أثراً قانونياً ومعروفة لديه وقد خصص لها قاعدة إسناد هي إخضاعها لقانون الدولة  التي ينتمي إليها الموصي بجنسيته وهو ( القانون الهولندي ) بل بحث في موضوع آخر – وإن تضمنته طلبات الخصوم – وهو ( إجراء الوصية بالشكل العرفي الخطي وهل يعد من مسائل الشكل أم الأهلية ) وقام بتكييفه ضمن  مسائل الشكل التي تحكمها قاعدة الإسناد ( إخضاع الشكل إلى قانون دولة محل الإبرام ) وهو ( الفرنسي ) لأن الوصية أبرمت في فرنسا .

       وببيان أكثر في الوصية المكتوبة بالشكل العرفي الخطي هل يبحث القاضي وينصب إهتمامه في التكييف على :
-       الوصية نفسها ؟ أم 
-       شرط الرسمية الذي يشترطه قانون جنسية الموصي ؟

        إن إختار القاضي الحل الثاني – وهو ما حصل فعلاً – فإنه يكون قد قام بتطبيق قاعدة إسناد هي غير القاعدة الواجبة التطبيق أصلاً والتي تخص الوصية إذ بحث في : هل أن هذا الشرط يدخل ضمن الأهلية أم الشروط الشكلية ولكل من الإثنين قاعدة إسناد هي غير قاعدة إسناد الوصية .

        أي أن القاضي هنا قد طبق قانونه الوطني قبل أوان التطبيق وفي مناسبة التكييف وقضى بأن الوصية صحيحة وأن هذا الشرط يعد شرطاً شكلياً فهو قد مال بشكل واضح لتطبيق قانونه الوطني على حساب القانون الواجب التطبيق وهو ( القانون الهولندي ) فهذه  القضية  وإن  دأب الفقهاء على إيرادها مثالاً تقليدياً للتكييف إلا إنها - في إعتقادي ووفقاً لمفهوم الواقعة القانونية – تعد إجتهاداً غير موفق وميلاً لتطبيق قانون القاضي في غير موضع التطبيق .

       ولكن الأمر يعد مختلف تماماً إذا كان موضوع النزاع هو وقائع لا يعرفها قانون القاضي ولا يرتب عليها أثراً قانونياً ومثال ذلك قضية ( ربع الزوج المحتاج ) (11) .

       فالأرملة التي تطالب بنصيبها من تركة زوجها وفقاً لنظام قانوني لا يعرفه قانون القاضي  ( الفرنسي ) بل هو معروف فقط في قانون الدولة التي يحمل الزوج المتوفى جنسيتها ( المالطي ) فهنا لأجل تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح لإدعاء الزوجة هذا لابد من الرجوع إلى القانون الذي ينظم ذلك أي القانون المالطي والسؤال هو : هل إن هذا النصيب يُمنح للأرامل فقط ومن ثم يمكن عده من الميراث أم يُمنح للأرامل والمطلقات على السواء ومن ثم يعد من النظام المالي للزواج (12).

*المبحث الثاني : القانون الذي يتم بموجبه التكييف* 
        في هذا المبحث نتناول النظريات التي طرحت في بيان القانون الذي بموجبه يتم تكييف موضوع النزاع وإسناده إلى إحدى الفئات القانونية التي تنظمها قواعد الإسناد .
         وفي الواقع قد طرحت نظريات ثلاث هي : الرجوع في التكييف إلى القانون المقارن ، والرجوع إلى القانون المختص نفسه الذي تشير بتطبيقه قواعد الإسناد وأخيراً التكييف وفقاً لقانون القاضي .

*المطلب الأول : الرجوع في التكييف إلى القانون المقارن*
       وبموجب هذه النظرية التي قال بها الفقيه الفرنسي ( رابل ) يتم الرجوع في التكييف إلى القانون المقارن ، إذ إن قواعد الإسناد إنما تهدف إلى سد حاجة المعاملات الدولية ومن ثم فإن ما تنظمه هذه القواعد يجب أن يعطى معنى عالمياً من دون الإعتماد على المقصود منه وفقاً لقانون دولة معينة (13).

      فلو أن قاعدة الإسناد في مسألة الأهلية تشير إلى تطبيق قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الشخص بجنسيته فوفقاً لهذا الرأي يجب أن يكون المعنى المقصود من الأهلية متحدداً في ضوء القانون المقارن لا كما تُفهم الأهلية في قانون دولة معينة .

      إن سد حاجة المعاملات الدولية من قبل قاعدة الإسناد هي حجة منطقية مضافاً إلى إن الرجوع إلى القانون المقارن سيخفف كثيراً عن كاهل القاضي ثقل تكييف موضوع لا وجود له في تشريعه الداخلي (14).

      ولكن النجاح لم يكن حليف هذه النظرية إذ وجه إليها النقد من جهات عديدة :

1.    أنها تصطدم بصعوبات عملية إذ إن فكرة القانون المقارن لم تتبلور بعد ولا زال هذا القانون في العموميــات (15).
2.  ليس هناك من آليات محددة يعتمدها القاضي عند رجوعه إلى القانون المقارن ، ومن ذلك حالة وجود نظم قانونية متباينة لدول مختلفة تبايناً يصعب معه الترجيــــح ؟ وهل المقارنة تتم بين قوانين أو نظم قانونية ؟(16).
3.   إن القاضي لم يواجه صعوبة في تكييف المسائل التي لم يتطرق إليها تشريعه الداخلي في قواعد الإسناد أخذاً بالمفهوم المرن لقانون القاضي ، فلم يتردد القاضي في مسألة الزواج الثاني مثلاً والذي تعرفه الشريعة الإسلامية أن يعده نوعاً من الزواج رغم أن تشريعه الداخلي لا يعرف هذا النظام (17).

*المطلب الثاني : الرجوع إلى القانون المختص بموجب قاعدة الإسناد*
         وبموجب هذه النظرية والتي قال بها الفقيه الفرنسي ( دسبانييه ) ثم تبعه آخرون يتم الرجوع لأجل تكييف الفكرة المراد إسنادها وتحديد القانون المختص بشأنها إلى هذا القانون الأخير نفسه أي القانون الواجب التطبيق بموجب قاعدة الإسناد .

         ويبرر أنصار هذه النظرية ما يذهبون إليه بأن القانون المختص والذي تشير بتطبيقه قاعدة الإسناد في قانون القاضي يجب أن يحكم الفكرة المُسندة بشكل كامل من حيث الموضوع وكذلك من حيث التكييف والقول بالأخذ بقانون القاضي في التكييف يعد إفتئاتاً على إختصاص القانون الواجب التطبيق وتطبيقاً لقانون القاضي في غير موضع تطبيقه(18).

         ولم تسلم هذه النظرية من النقد ومن أهم ما إنتقدت به – وبحق - :

1.   أنها تتجاهل الترتيب المنطقي للأمور والتتابع الزمني لها إذ إن التكييف هو عملية سابقة زمناً ولازمة ضرورة قبل تطبيق قاعدة الإسناد في قانون القاضي ومن ثم إختيار القانون المختص بموجب هذه القاعدة فتطبيق القانون الأخير لأجل التكييف يعد مصادرة على المطلوب والسير في حلقة مُفرغة يستحيل الخروج منها(19).
2.  إن قواعد الإسناد هي من وضع المشرع الوطني في دولة القاضي ومن ثم فالأفكار التي ينظمها في هذه القواعد لأجل تطبيق القانون المختص بشأنها وطنياً كان أم أجنبياً ، لابد من أن يتم تكييفها وإعطاؤها الوصف القانوني وفقاً لقانون القاضي لا وفقاً لقانون أجنبي فالسماح بتطبيق قانون الجنسية في  مسائل الأهلية وفقاً لقاعدة الإسناد في قانون القاضي إنما هو سماحٌ بتطبيق قانون من حيث الموضوع في مسألة الأهلية والأهلية هذه كما يفهمها ويكيفها هو – أي المشرع الوطني في دولة القاضي – لا كما يكيفها غيره من المشرعين (20).

بعدما تقدم بقي أن نعرض للنظرية الثالثة وهي التكييف وفقاً لقانون القاضي .

*المطلب الثالث : الرجوع في التكييف لقانون القاضي*
           وبموجب هذه النظرية يتم الرجوع إلى المفاهيم والأفكار القانونية في قانون القاضي نفسه لأجل تحديد الوصف القانوني لموضوع النزاع ورده إلى إحدى الطوائف القانونية التي خصص المشرع في دولة القاضي لكل منها قاعدة إسناد مستقلة .

         ومن أهم من قال بهذه النظرية وأرسى دعائمها الفقيه الفرنسي ( بارتان ) إلا أنه أقام نظريته على فكرة السيادة فذهب إلى أن المشرع في دولة القاضي بوضعه قواعد الإسناد إنما يتنازل عن جزء من سيادة قانونه لصالح تطبيق القانون الأجنبي وهذا التنازل ينحصر في حدود تطبيق قاعدة الإسناد لأجل تحديد القانون المختص ومن ثم فتحديد الوصف القانوني للمسائل التي تندرج ضمن قاعدة الإسناد هو من إختصاص المشرع الوطني نفسه وهذا التكييف أو التحديد لم يتنازل عنه لصالح غيره من المشرعين(21).

       إلا أن فكرة السيادة لم يقل بها الفقه الحديث(22) المتبني لهذه النظرية إذ أن قاعدة الإسناد هدفها تحديد القانون المختص تلبية لحاجة المعاملات الدولية ، ومن الحجج التي إستدلوا بها لدعم وجهة نظرهم :-
1.   إن قواعد الإسناد في دولة القاضي هي قواعد وطنية من وضع المشرع الوطني ومن ثم فالتكييف لا يعدو أن يكون تفسيراً لقاعدة الإسناد وينبغي ن يتم هذا التفسير في ضوء مفاهيم قانون القاضي(23).
2.  إن التكييف هي عملية ضرورية وسابقة على تحديد أي قانون ولا يمكن تحديد القانون المختص قبل إجراء التكييف ومن ثم فلا يمكن أن يتم التكييف إلا وفقاً لقانون القاضي المعروف لدى هذا الأخير(24).
3.   إن مبدأ وحدة التكييف في دولة القاضي يستلزم إجراؤه وفقاً لقانون القاضي فلا يمكن أن نتصور مثلاً في مسألة  الأهلية أن يتم تكييفها تارة وفقاً لقانون القاضي في نزاع وطني بحت وتارة وفقاً لقانون أجنبي في نزاع مشوب بعنصر أجنبي من خلال قاعدة  الإسناد الوطنية مع إختلاف التكييف في الإثنين ، فالتكييف لابد أن يكون واحداً في الدولة نفسها(25).
4.   حجة ذات طابع نفسي فالقاضي في تكوينه النفسي والمهني مطبوعٌ بطابع قانونه الوطني ومن ثم فالمفاهيم القانونية تدخل في تكوين ثقافته القانونية والمهنية فهو يميل دائماً في النزاع المعروض عليه إلى تطبيق قانونه الشخصي ولا سيما في تفسير قاعدة وطنيـة هي قاعدة الإسناد وفي ذلك يقول الفقيه ( بارتان ) : (( إن المبادىء السائدة في  دولة القاضي تعد جزءاً لا ينفصل عن ذكائه المهني ))(26).

وتعد نظرية التكييف وفقاً لقانون القاضي هي النظرية الأرجح وقد تبنتها غالبية التشريعات (27) وأخذ بها القضاء في أحكامه (28).

          ويلاحظ هنا أن المقصود بالتكييف وفقاً لهذه النظرية هو  التكييف الأولي أو الإختصاصي أي التكييف اللازم لتحديد القانون المختص أمّا التكييف الثانوي أو اللاحق فيعد من مسائل الموضوع والتي تخضع للقانون المختص نفسه (29).

         فمثلاً لو كانت قاعدة الإسناد في دولة القاضي تشير إلى تطبيق قانون جنسية الشخص في مسائل الأهلية ، فالمقصود بالأهلية وما يندرج تحتها يعد تكييفاً أولياً يتم وفقاً لقانون القاضي أما المسائل الأخرى مثل القصر والجنون والسفه وغيرها فبيان المقصود منها تعد تكييفات لاحقة تخضع للقانون المختص نفسه لأنها تدخل ضمن موضوع النزاع وغير لازمة لتحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق .

       إذاً المقصود بالتكييف هنا هو الذي (( ينحصر في تسميـة قاعدة النزاع )) – حسب تعبير د.سامي بديع منصور(30).

        ولكن لابد من الإشارة هنا بعد معرفة أن هذه النظرية هي الأرجح من بين النظريات في التكييف وأن المقصود بالتكييف هو الأولي وليس الثانوي ، أن الفقيه ( بارتان ) لم يسلّم بما تقول به هذه النظرية في جميع الفروض بل إستثنى من ذلك التكييف الذي يخص ( الأموال ) فيما إذا كانت عقاراً أو منقولاً فأخضع تكييفها لقانون موقعها وليس لقانون القاضي مستنداً على فكرة حماية الثروة الوطنية في الدولة التي تقع فيها تلك الأموال ومن ثم إرتباطها بالنظام العام فيها(31).

        وقد تعرض هذا الإستثناء الذي طرحه ( بارتان ) إلى النقد الشديد من قبل شراح القانون ولم تأخذ به معظم التشريعات(32) التي تبنت هذه النظرية في نصوصها إذ إن التكييف لا يرد على العقار نفسه أو المنقول وإنما على الحقوق التي يقرها القانون على هذا العقار أو ذلك المنقول ومن ثم فإن تكييف الشيء عقاراً أو منقولاً يعد تكييفاً لاحقاً يدخل ضمن الأحكام الموضوعية في القانون الواجب تطبيقه على موضوع النزاع(33).

       مضافاً إلى أن توضيح المقصود بالمال في إصطلاح القانون وتمييزه عن الشيء يكفي في الرد على هذا الإستثناء .

       فالمال هو الحق ذو القيمة المالية والشيء ( عقاراً أو منقولاً ) هو محل ذلك الحق(34).

         والنزاع إنما يكون موضوعه الحقوق وليس الأشياء ( محل هذه الحقوق ) ومن ثم لا يمكن الأخذ بالإستثناء المذكور وإنما يتم التكييف في جميع الأحوال وفقاً لقانون القاضي الناظر في النزاع أي أن التكييف هنا لا يخرج عن الأصل العام ويعد تطبيقاً للنظرية لا إستثنـــاءاً عليها .

       أما طبيعة الحق وهل هو حق عيني(35) أم حق شخصي(36) مع صعوبة التمييز بين الحقين أو إختيار أحدهما في بعض الفروض التي إستجدت حديثاً مثل الحقوق التي ترد على الإختراع والمصنَّف والأسهم والسندات والنقود الألكترونية(37) فإن القاضي الذي ينظر النزاع هو من تقع عليه مهمة التمييز والتصنيف ( التكييف ) وفقاً للمفاهيم القانونية في قانونه الوطني إذا كان النزاع الذي ينظره مشوباً بعنصر أجنبي .

        إتضح مما تقدم أن نظرية قانون القاضي هي النظرية الراجحة وأن الإستثناء المتقدم منتقد وأن التكييف المقصود هو  الأولي أو الإختصاصي .

*الخاتمة*
           وفي خاتمة دراستنا ننتهي إلى النقاط الآتية :

1.   إن عملية التكييف هي عملية ضرورية في جميع فروع القانون الداخلي سواء كانت النزاعات مدنية أم جنائية أم إدارية وهي هنا عملية لازمة لأجل تطبيق الأحكام الموضوعية على موضوع النزاع المعروض أمام القاضي ، أما التكييف في قانون العلاقات الخاصة الدولية فهي عملية أولية عن طريقها يتم تعيين قاعدة الإسناد والتي بدورها تعين القانون المختص لحكم النزاع من الناحية الموضوعية – إن كان هذا القانون الأخير لا يأخذ بالإحالة - .
2.  إن محل التكييف أو ما يرد عليه التكييف كان محلاً لجدل فقهي كبير والرأي الأرجح –  حسب إعتقادي –  هو أنه واقعة قانونية وهي ما يرتب القانون عليها أثراً وينص عليه في قواعد الإسناد والقول بغير ذلك أوقع البعض في خطأ والبعض الآخر  قد تجنب – لدقة الموضوع – الخوض فيه .
3.   إن نظرية إخضاع التكييف لقانون القاضي هي النظرية الأرجح لما تتمتع به من مزايا وللحجج التي يستند عليها القائلون بها وهي نظرية قال بها أكثر الفقه وأخذ بها القضاء في أحكامه وتبنتها  غالبية التشريعات .
4.   التكييف الأولي هو المقصود بالتكييف في نطاق تنازع القوانين وهو لازم لتسمية القانون المختص بموجب قاعدة الإسناد ومن ثم يخرج عن الموضوع التكييفات اللاحقة التي تعد من صلب موضوع النزاع ولا دخل لها في تعيين قاعدة التنازع .
5.   لا يمكن الأخذ بالإستثناء الذي قال به ( بارتان ) فيما يخص تكييف الأشياء فيما إذا كانت عقارية أو منقولة ، إذ إن النزاع إنما يرد على الحقوق ، والأشياء عقارية كانت أو منقولة هي محل هذه الحقوق ومن ثم فتكييفها يعد تكييفاً لاحقاً وليس أولياً .
6.   نأمل من المشرع العراقي حذف نص الفقرة (2) من المادة (17) من القانون المدني العراقي النافذ لسنة 1951 كونها تنص على الأخذ بالإستثناء المتقدم .



*الهوامش*(1)   د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ج2 ، ط2 ، مطبعة التفيض ، بغداد ، 1947-  1948 ، ص 522 ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ( دراسة مقارنة )، دار المطبوعات الجامعية ، الإسكندرية ، 2002 ، ص 79 .
(2)  ودليل على أهمية التكييف في القانون الإداري أن التمييز بين العقود التي تبرمها الإدارة ما إذا كانت مدنية أم إدارية قد ( أثار – ويثير دائماً العديد من منازعات الإختصاص بين المحاكم الإدارية والمحاكم المدنية )  د.علي محمد بدير ، د.عصام عبدالوهاب البرزنجي ، د.مهدي ياسين السلامي : مبادىء وأحكام القانون الإداري ، مديرية دار الكتب للطباعة والنشر ، بغداد ، 1993 ، ص 475.
(3)    د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، المصدر السابق ، ص 81 .
(4)   د.سامي بديع منصور : الوسيط ، فقرة (120) أشار إليه  د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، المصدر السابق ، ص 89 هامش رقم (1) .
(5)    د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 539 .
(6)   د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 539 – 540 والمصادر التي يذكرها المؤلف في ص 540 هامش رقم (1) .
(7)   د.فؤاد رياض ، د.خالد الترجمان : تنازع القوانين والإختصاص القضائي الدولي وآثار الأحكام الأجنبية ، 1988 ، ص 57  أشار إليه  د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 89 هامش رقم (2).
(8)    د.سليمان مرقس : نظرية العقد ، نشر وطبع دار النشر للجامعات المصرية ، القاهرة ، 1956 ، ص 28 – 29.
(9)   د.سليمان مرقس : نظرية العقد، المصدر السابق ، ص 29 ، عبدالباقي البكري ، زهير البشير : المدخل لدراسة القانون ، نشر جامعة بغداد ، بيت الحكمة ، ص 245 ، يوسف نجم جبران : القانون والجرم وشبه الجرم ، ط1، منشورات عويدات ، بيروت – باريس ، 1978 ، ص 29 .
(10)               حكم محكمة إستئناف أورليان في  4 / 8 / 1857  في قضية تتلخص وقائعها في : أن هولندياً قام بتحرير وصية بالشكل الخطي العرفي في فرنسا التي يجيز قانونها ذلك حسب المادة (999) من القانون المدني الفرنسي في حين أن القانون الهولندي يمنع ذلك ويشترط الرسمية ( إفراغ الوصية في الشكل الذي يتطلبه القانون ) حسب المادة ( 992 ) من القانون المدني الهولندي فلما مات الهولندي طالب ورثته ببطلان الوصية وفقاً للقانون الهولندي وذلك أمام القضاء الفرنسي ، أشار إليه  د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن :القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 524 – 525.
(11)               قضية تتلخص وقائعها في أن زوجيين مالطيين تزوجا في  مالطـــا ثم إنتقلا للعيش في الجزائر ( حينما كانت مستعمرة فرنسية ) ثم مات الزوج عن ثروة ضخمة من بينها عقارات في الجزائر ، فطالبت الزوجة أمام القضاء الفرنسي بنصيبها من زوجها وفقاً لما يعرف بـ ( نصيب الزوج المحتاج ) وهو نظام يعرفه القانون المالطي ولا يعرفه القانون الفرنسي ، ويلاحظ أن المحكمة الفرنسية طبقت قانونها وليس القانون المالطي وكيفت الموضوع بأنه ميراث ومن ثم يخضع للقانون الفرنسي ، حكم محكمة إستئناف الجزائر بتأريخ  24 / 12 / 1889  أشار إليه  د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، هامش رقم (1) ص 537.
(12) د.شمس الدين الوكيل : محاضرات في القانون الدولي الخاص ( على الآلة الكاتبة ) ، جامعة الإسكندرية ، 1962 – 1963 ، ص 54  أشار إليه  د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 92 هامش رقم (1).
(13) د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ( المبادىء العامة والحلول الوضعية في القانون الأردني – دراسة مقارنة - )، الدار العلمية الدولية ودار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، 2001 ، ص 54 – 55.
(14) د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 55.
(15) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 117.
(16) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 117- 118.
(17) د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 55.
(18) د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 527 ، د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 55.
(19) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 114.
(20) د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 57.
(21) د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 529.
(22)أنظر   د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 97  والفقه  الذي يذكره في هامش رقم (1) ص 98. 
(23) د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية ، بيروت ، ص 91.
(24) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 99.
(25) د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 529 – 530.
(26) بارتان : مبادىء القانون الدولي الخاص ، الجزء الأول ، ص 227  نقلاً عن  د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 101 وهامش رقم (3) من الصفحة نفسها .
(27) ومنها القانون العراقي إذ تنص المادة ( 17 / 1 ) من القانون المدني العراقي لسنة 1951 النافذ على أنه (( القانون العراقي هو المرجع في تكييف العلاقات عندما يطلب تحديد نوع هذه العلاقات في قضية تتنازع فيها القوانين لمعرفة القانون الواجب تطبيقه من بينها )).
(28) للتفصيل أنظر مؤلف  د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق  ، هامش رقم (1) ص 539.
(29) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 102.
(30)  د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 92.
(31)  د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 62.
(32) إلا أن القانون العراقي كان من بين التشريعات التي أخذت بهذا الإستثناء –   وهو مسلك منتقد –  إذ نصّت المادة ( 17 / 2 ) على أن (( ومع ذلك فإن القانون الذي يحدد ما إذا كان الشيء عقاراً أو منقولاً هو قانون الدولة التي يوجد فيها هذا الشيء )).
(33) د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 110.
(34)محمد طه البشير ، د.غني حسون طه : الحقوق العينية ، ج1 ، نشر وطبع وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ، بغداد ، ص 10 ويشير المؤلفان  إلى الخلط الذي وقع به بعض القوانين بين الحق والشيء إذ عبروا عنهما بالمال .
(35) الحق العيني هو  (سلطة يقررها القانون لشخص على شيء (مادي ) معين تمكنه من إستعمال هذا الشيء والإنتفاع به على نحو أو على آخر ) أنظر  محمد طه البشير ، د.غني حسون طه : الحقوق العينية ، المصدر السابق ، ص 5.
(36) الحق الشخصي ( ينطوي على سلطة تثبت للدائن وتخوله أن يلزم المدين بأداء عمل معين لصالحه أو الإمتناع عن عمل ) أنظر  محمد طه البشير ، د.غني حسون طه : الحقوق العينية محمد طه البشير ، د.غني حسون طه : الحقوق العينية ، المصدر السابق ، ص 6.
(37) د.مصطفى الجمال : نظام الملكية في القانون اللبناني والمقارن ، الجزء الأول ( حق الملكية ) ، المكتب الشرقي للنشر والتوزيع ، بيروت ، ص 91.
*المصادر*1.   د.حسن الهداوي : تنازع القوانين ( المبادىء العامة والحلول الوضعية في القانون الأردني -  دراسة مقارنة - ) ، ط2 ، الدار العلمية الدولية ودار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، 2001.
2.   د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانو ن الدولي الخاص ، ج2 ، ط2 ، مطبعة التفيض ، بغـداد ، 1947 – 1948 .
3.    د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية ، بيروت .
4.    د.سليمان مرقس : نظرية العقد ، نشر وطبع دار النشر للجامعات المصرية ، القاهرة ، 1956.
5.    عبدالباقي البكري ، زهير البشير : المدخل لدراسة القانون ، نشر جامعة بغداد ، بيت الحكمة .
6.    د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ( دراسة مقارنة ) ، دار المطبوعات الجامعية ، الإسكندرية ، 2002 .
7.   د.علي محمد بدير ، د.عصام عبدالوهاب البرزنجي ، د.مهدي ياسين السلامي : مبادىء وأحكام القانون الإداري ، مديرية دار الكتب للطباعة والنشر ، بغداد ، 1993 .
8.    محمد طه البشير ، د.غني حسون طه : الحقوق العينية ، ج1 ، نشر وطبع وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ، بغداد .
9.   د.مصطفى الجمال : نظام الملكية في القانون اللبناني والمقارن ، الجزء الأول ( حق الملكية ) ، المكتب الشرقي للنشر والتوزيع ، بيروت .
10.                        يوسف نجم جبران : القانون والجرم وشبه الجرم ، ط1 ، منشورات عويدات ، بيروت – باريس ، 1978 .
*المستخلص*          لا ريب في أهمية التكييف والذي يعني تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح للموضوع المعروض أمام القاضي ، وذلك في مختلف فروع القانون الداخلي سواء كان جنائياً هذا الفرع أم إدارياً أم مدنياً . . . إلا أن التكييف في فرع القانون الدولي الخاص ( قانون العلاقات الخاصة الدولية ) له أهمية خاصة إذ من خلاله يتم التعرف على قاعدة الإسناد التي تحدد بدورها القانون الواجب التطبيق لحكم النزاع ومن ثم فالتكييف هنا يعد عملية أولية وسابقة  لابد من إجرائها قبل تطبيق قاعدة الإسناد .

          ولكن ما هو موضوع التكييف أو على ما يرد التكييف ؟ هل هي الوقائع المجردة أم العلاقات القانونية أم الوقائع القانونية ، هذا ما بحثناه في المبحث الأول واخترنا الرأي الراجح من بين ما تقدم .

       ثم من بعد ذلك وفقاً لأي مفاهيم قانونية يقوم القاضي بمهمة التكييف ، هل يكيف موضوع النزاع وفقاً لقانونه الوطني أم وفقاً للقانون المقارن أم القانون المختص نفسه ؟ هذا ما بحثناه في المبحث الثاني وانتهينا فيه إلى ترجيح التكييف وفقاً لقانون القاضي كما هو معروض في ثنايا البحث .

        وأخيراً تضمنت خاتمة البحث أهم الإستنتاجات والمقترحات التي توصلنا إليها في دراستنا هذه .

*Resume*
_      The subject of classification ( determination of a correct legal description ) has an importance in vary internal law departments ; Criminal , Administrative , Civil . . . but it has a special importance in Private International Law because without it , A judge can't practice a conflict rule and choice the applicable law ._

_      So, what is classification's subject ? mere facts, or legal relationships, or legal facts, in narrow or wide concept ? This matter was studied in the first chapter ._

_      And according to any law must classification done ?  according to an applicable law, or comparative law, or judge law ?_ _A many proofs help to choice judge law and this matters are researched in the second chapter ._

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتــــه** 
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------

